# Police clearance for pr application in sa



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

I am moving to SA soon from Mauritius and will apply for my PR once there. I read sonewhere that if you apply IN SA fir the PR that you have ti submit a SOUTH AFRICAN POLICE CLEARANCE.....is this true..? I have the police clearance from mauritius where i am a citizen and i have not lived anywhere else ever.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Before I answer your question, would you mind elaborating on what grounds you'll be applying for PR on?


----------



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

I already have my temporary res permit (spouse of SA citizen- married 6 years). Applying for PR as a spouse.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Liz1Liz,

You'll only need a South African police clearance certificate if you've lived in SA for over a year.


----------



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you Fynbos! Much appreciated!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

liz1liz said:


> I already have my temporary res permit (spouse of SA citizen- married 6 years). Applying for PR as a spouse.


Sorry how did you have TR if you didnt live in South Africa? I was under the impression you had to be in South Africa to have TR.


----------



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

No... I applied in Mauritius at the SA embassy ...got it... (2 years permit)... and now I will apply for my PR once in SA.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

liz1liz said:


> No... I applied in Mauritius at the SA embassy ...got it... (2 years permit)... and now I will apply for my PR once in SA.


Got it!


----------

